# What is the top ten most influential cities in your mind?



## alatook32 (Jun 14, 2008)

My list is, and what is your list?

1, New Yourk
2, London
3, Tokyo
4, Paris
5, Los Angeles
6, Beijing
7, Hong Kong
8, Seoul
9, Sydney
10, Moscow or Shanghai


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

1. New York
2. London
3. Washington
4. Beijing
5. Shanghai
6. Moscow
7. Paris
8. Tokyo
9. LA


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

alatook32, you might want to change your user title, unless "Skycraper Lover" is intentional (ie. as a joke...)


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

This thread will probably be locked soon due to City vs City rules....anyway here's my worth...

1. New York
2. London
3. Paris
4. Tokyo
5. Moscow
6. Beijing
7. Hong Kong
8. Sydney
9. Los Angeles
10. Rome


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

deranged said:


> alatook32, you might want to change your user title, unless "Skycraper Lover" is intentional (ie. as a joke...)


ROFLMAO.

Why did you have to tell him and ruin it!??

:lol:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Oh, and....

1. London
2. New York
3. Hong Kong
4. Paris
5. Washington D.C.
6. Tokyo
7. Moscow
8. Beijing
9. Mumbai
10. Singapore or Brussels

Cities like Mexico City, Sao Paolo, Cairo, Lagos, Taipei, Guangzhou, maybe Milan, will be in that last within the next ten years I guess.

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Mumbai yet [or New Delhi]. India has over a billion people and is a booming economy. Mumbai's the financial capital though and economics seems to be the driving force in India these days, so that's why I chose the city over New Delhi. 

Singapore's crucially important for trade within Australasia as well, especially when it comes to *oil*. It's the world's busiest port as well (from memory). Beijing's still not fully integrated within the global community, so I wouldn't have it within the top 5.


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Berlin, capital of Germany, the most poverful country in EU, and the low ranking of cities like Moscow (Russia, is with USA the only 2 military superpowers) or Los Angeles, considering the "crap" comming from there (I mean: movies (most of them), music, television, video games, etc... :lol. I belive for "little people" Los Angeles is the most influential...

in no particular order:

Tokyo, Berlin, Paris, London, Moscow, Beijing, Shanghai, New York, Los Angeles, Washington D.C.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

edit


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

:lock:


----------



## outbackbox (Oct 12, 2007)

As the title suggest NOT the most powerful but definitely the most influential is

1. Hollywood/Burbank, LA
2. Hong Kong, China
3. Manhattan, NY
4. London, UK 
5. Paris, FRA
6. Beijing/Shanghai, CHI
7, Chicago, IL
8. Sydney, AUS
9. Tokyo, JAP (might be a large city and economy but hardly that influential if u ask me)
10. Rome/Milan/Vatican, ITALY


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

New York
Los Angeles (Hollywood)
Paris
London
Tokyo
Hong Kong...
...Can't think of any others...


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

luci203 said:


> .... Los Angeles, considering the "crap" comming from there (I mean: movies (most of them), music, television, video games, etc... :lol. I belive for "little people" Los Angeles is the most influential...


LA is the world capital of pop culture. The music, films and television shows that emanate from there are seen all over the world.


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

....Cities like Mexico City, Sao Paolo.....[/QUOTE]

I agree that in the future, Sao Paulo will be on this list but not before at least 25 years.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

as always people spreading their BS. :nuts:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

pathetic... :lock: _"my city is more famous and named by western media than yours"_ :sleepy: ¬¬


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

What does the western media have to do with this?

People are noting cities like Beijing, Shanghai and Tokyo.

Also, most people acknowledge that in the future, cities like Mumbai and Sao Paulo will be on the list. At the moment, however, neither Brazil nor India is that powerful on the world stage.

We all acknowledge that we're living in a global world and that the US and Europe are no longer the only important powers.


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

Again ? There was a very similar thread to this one here already, and it got locked !

But I won't lose this opportunity :colgate:

1 - New York
2 - Paris
3 - London
4 - Tokyo
5 - Washington
6 - Moscow
7 - Beijing
8 - Rome
9 - Madrid
10 - Los Angeles

About my list - I agree that London is more powerful and global than Paris, but the later is probably the most famous European city (my perception as a South American) . Most people who dream about going to Europe , dream about Paris, the city of passion ,romance,and we've seen in movies Paris and the Eiffel Tower more often than London and its Big Ben. No offense to London, the UK capital is the most powerful city in Europe,but Paris is Paris .


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

i'm wondering, most influential by what? it's quite easy just to mention the top ten of the biggest city's on earth and just consider they'll have the most influence. with my little historic knowledge i guess i have to mention Amsterdam in the top 10, maybe weird for some, such a small town in this top ten. But i think it still has some unknown influence.


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

city_thing said:


> Cities like Mexico City, Sao Paolo, Cairo, Lagos, Taipei, Guangzhou, maybe Milan, will be in that last within the next ten years I guess.


Sorry but I don't see Lagos making the Top 10 list of most influential cities in the world in the next 50 years at least ! Many people don't even know the name of the capital of Nigeria.

But your post brought me an idea - what about doing a list of the Top 10 Most Influential Cities in the developing world ? :cheers:


----------



## esprit (Dec 13, 2007)

I wonder how does one measure influence of a city. Must it be known by ordinary people all over the world? Is that already influence? Must it be gigantic? How does one measure international influence? By visitors? Or are we talking about political power? Because if we are talking about political power, than those cities don't really represent themselves but the country they are in. Maybe it's all about the image ...

I'll take the most representative cities of the richest and most influential countries in the world:

New York, Shanghai (Beijing), Tokyo, Mumbai (New Delhi), Berlin (Munich), London, Paris, Rome (Milan), Sao Paolo, Moscow.


----------

